# Here's My Old Precista



## Jontifosi (Mar 29, 2009)

This was allocated to me during 1993 and i forgot to give it back.










But what exactly is it, is it worth me getting it refurbed?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

if it still works......then i would leave it as it is.....it looks pretty awesome as it is


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> if it still works......then i would leave it as it is.....it looks pretty awesome as it is


+1 looks great as is ... paul


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

agreed better as it is a s long as its working


----------



## Jontifosi (Mar 29, 2009)

yep it works .

so i'll take your advice. thanks.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Lovely watches, IMO the best of all the RN divers (even if the SM300 is my favourite):


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'd agree with everyone else & say that as long as it's working I'd leave it as it is. I think they're a great looking watch - I especially like the asymetric case & tall bezel - this & the US Marathon/Adanac Navigator are my favourite military divers watches :thumbup:

Here's a pic of my much newer Precista PRS18


----------



## Jontifosi (Mar 29, 2009)

pauluspaolo said:


> I'd agree with everyone else & say that as long as it's working I'd leave it as it is. I think they're a great looking watch - I especially like the asymetric case & tall bezel - this & the US Marathon/Adanac Navigator are my favourite military divers watches :thumbup:
> 
> Here's a pic of my much newer Precista PRS18


That looks like my one ? i have 6645-99-757-3314 198/93 on the back so what is it?


----------



## Jontifosi (Mar 29, 2009)

pauluspaolo said:


> I'd agree with everyone else & say that as long as it's working I'd leave it as it is. I think they're a great looking watch - I especially like the asymetric case & tall bezel - this & the US Marathon/Adanac Navigator are my favourite military divers watches :thumbup:
> 
> Here's a pic of my much newer Precista PRS18


I have the original grey strap, where did you get your stripey one?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

The Precista brand has been revived by Eddie Platts and a couple of their classic milwatches remade with modern materials. The quartz versions of the Precista divers have NSN numbers, but the autos do not as they don't meet the current MOD spec. You can tell the new from the old by the presence of a circle L on the dial (indicating luminova used as lume material), whereas the older watches have a circle T (indicating the use of tritium as lume).

Old and new side by side:










The striped nylon is nicknamed a "Bond NATO" and is available on many watch selling sites, including that of our host Roy Taylor


----------



## Jontifosi (Mar 29, 2009)

Anyone want to buy mine let me know, it needs the copper strip under the battery solderingas it has split half way across, but if not worn it does keep perfect time.

drop an email or pm [email protected]


----------



## Blapto (Mar 7, 2006)

Could someone fill me in on the Precista brand? The mental version I have of the history doesn't tally with the watches having Nato Stock Numbers, so I've clearly confused myself over time.


----------



## Jontifosi (Mar 29, 2009)

Try ebay, you'll probably find some with further info.

Basically these were issued to MOD personell for about 5 years from 1993 onwards, this model is a 94.

Not sure but it may also be non-magnetic (for mine clearance).


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Jontifosi said:


> Anyone want to buy mine let me know, it needs the copper strip under the battery solderingas it has split half way across, but if not worn it does keep perfect time.
> 
> drop an email or pm [email protected]


You have email.

Mark


----------



## Jontifosi (Mar 29, 2009)

Any repairers out there that know how much it'd cost me to get the copper strip (under battery) either soldered or replaced.

I'm taking it to jewellers weekend and need a ball park figure.


----------



## swubb (Apr 30, 2009)

Jontifosi said:


> Any repairers out there that know how much it'd cost me to get the copper strip (under battery) either soldered or replaced.
> 
> I'm taking it to jewellers weekend and need a ball park figure.


Try a bit of kitchen foil wrapped around the remaining bit of copper. It might work and will be free


----------



## Jontifosi (Mar 29, 2009)

actually thats not a bad idea. I'll take it to jewellers anyway just to see what they say they may even offer a trade in as i've seen a nice seiko in their window.


----------



## Jontifosi (Mar 29, 2009)

Due to popular demand some extras...





































pins good solid, one scratch on back, few very small scratches here and there.


----------



## Jontifosi (Mar 29, 2009)

Having a new mechanism fitted it'll be available within in the next two weeks.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

love this, out of interest are they expensive i guess they are, very chunky,

paul


----------



## Jontifosi (Mar 29, 2009)

zed4130 said:


> love this, out of interest are they expensive i guess they are, very chunky,
> 
> paul


dont really know, but it went on ebay for Â£370 the other day (so if u want it for more let me know) :lol:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Jontifosi said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> > love this, out of interest are they expensive i guess they are, very chunky,
> ...


lol sadly skint but a very nice watch,

paul


----------

